# partial clip- at what temperature to blanket?



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you mean a hunter clip? All off except legs (although technically a saddle area is usually left). Never heard of a reverse clip as the top hair is usually left for protection and doesn't get sweaty anyway. If so then I would be rugging at temperatures around 32 degrees which is around freezing, my haflinger is hunter clipped and is rugged and we are not that cold here yet at night.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The whole point of clipping is to remove the hair from the parts that sweat. If you do a reverse trace clip your horse will still sweat and take as long to dry off. 

I would do a trace clip. How high depends on you, the more you take off the thicker rug he will need though at those temperatures a medium tog would be fine.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The temperature you blanket completely depends on the horse. What type of blanket options do you have?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Since temperatures have been still in the 80's during the day and humid some yet...those nights when the wind picks up the animals _do_ feel it.
Even tonight, temps are cooler and nice breeze blowing, if you clip you would need a blanket...and it isn't cold but your horse will feel it with his coat removed.

Me, I would be doing a medium blanket when the drop is 40-50 degrees with _no_ breeze blowing and _definitely_ use a blanket when the temp drop is accompanied by the cool winds.
Off during the day, _maybe_ a sheet in the morning cool damp air, then removed mid-morning as the sun is still warm and temps go to the 60's and or better....
If the horse is t/o, you could use a lighter blanket if it is a weather-proof one...they restrict a little better the air flow with the moisture barrier.

I agree though you want to clip the underside of the neck, bottom of the belly/barrel like this at least....A Bib Clip








This is a High Trace Clip..








My horses used to get this clip... enough protection from the weather to need a medium blanket but gone were the areas that were the troublesome "sweat" regions...

Here is a link to some of the common clips...
_http://www.masterclip.co.uk/horse_clipping/horse_clip_types.aspx_

There are of course many websites with pictures and what to do when guidelines...
Here is a pretty decent article with reference to the Florida weather...and what is done and why...
_http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-health/body-clipping-277.aspx

Good Luck, happy clipping and better yet...Enjoy your ride!!
:wink:
_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Going to sort of hijack the thread...
I live in NE Pennsylvania. I'm working with my trainer throughout the winter this time, and I ride 5 days out of the week. 
My mare gets VERY sweaty ): I towel her down really well then put on her cooler and lunge at the walk or let her eat some hay..
I have a plethora of blankets and sheets and liners so I was wondering what time is THE time to clip?
I'd like to do a very low trace clip. She's mostly sweaty on her neck (the whole thing) her shoulders, and belly/girth area.

BO and myself are both concerned with her going out at night when she's still so wet (she takes hours to dry and she's really not fluffy) even with her blankets on.
BO is fine with her staying in at night, but I'd prefer her to have room to walk around after working. I'm a little obsessive I think, but I REALLY want to keep her in good health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

If she is sweating and taking all evening to dry, it is time to clip! No need to let her get sick by letting her get a chill overnight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This early? I thought we had to wait until like the dead of winter! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have done a bib clip and it really helped. He was turned out 24/7. I would put a weatherproof sheet on at night if it was in the 40s and medium weight if below 40. I'm barely above the FL line on the coast of GA so I feel your pain with this heat! My poor guy has been sweaty most days lately too. I know as soon as I decide to clip though it'll cool off a lot to where he doesn't need it. -.-


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lexiie--You can also clip more than once a season. My jumper is one of the first to be clipped because he grows his coat very early and he SWEATS like you wouldn't believe. He then gets a second clip a little over halfway through the season.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh! Okay, cool.
Do you have any clipping tips? I'll be doing it myself because I don't have any money to pay anyone... I would think it would be expensive. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Unless you already have a decent pair of clippers, it will probably be cheaper to get someone to do it for you. Around here I believe a trace clip starts at about $50.

I bought a decent pair of clippers to use for my dog about 3 years ago, for ~$90 Canadian. I decided to give them a shot on my mare and did an extended bib clip. It came out decent, not perfectly even and took quite a while to do, and my horse was pretty good for it. She's not the type to fall asleep while getting clipped, like some, but she also wasn't concerned about the clippers, just about having to stand still. If you have a horse who is afraid of the clippers or won't stand tied for long, that's something else to take in to consideration.

If you do decide to do it yourself, there is a lot of information about how to clip via a quick google.

How to clip your horse, from Lister Shearing
Clipping Your Horse - Different types of horse clip


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Lexie- clipping is easy if your horse holds still. Make sure to give the horse a REALLY GOOD bath before clipping. The cleaner the horse the easier it is for the blades to slide through the hair and the faster you are done.

Always clip against the direction of the hair. Straight lines are easy as long as you are directly against the direction of the hair, if you angle the clippers at all you will get crooked lines. 

I paid $60 for Pro pet clippers by Andis. They are a few years old and work for all my animals. Size 10 clipper blade is standard and what most people use for clipping.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You need to clip ASAP so the horse has a chance to acclimate to her new "coat" conditions before the worst of the winter cold & damp arrive. 
Many horses get their first clip in October to early November in the northeast...but it is done as they need it...sounds like your needs it for sure.
With the combination of blankets available you can layer on and remove according to the weather conditions. You should be able to get through most of winter pretty good by clipping in the next few days to weeks_{as in 2}_.
If she is a real heavy sweater you might need to re-clip late winter but be careful when you do that or you could actually clip the tips of her new spring/summer coat off...she then would look _not_ shiny so much as she sheds out and in her "new" coat till she again looses her clipped tipped hairs with the continual shedding horses do year round, just like us with our hair... you constantly loose and replace.

_Remember_ to cover her as soon as you finish riding, like while just walking her down, so she not get a chill once she is done...

Clipping as others have described_ can_ turn out the better job.

I would suggest though...
Have at least 2 pair of "standard" clippers {motor part} available as this is _not_ a small simple job and the motor is going to get hot...you _don't_ want it to fail. Horses _are_ more sensitive to heat than many realize...do sensitive areas first if possible to avoid issues.
I would strongly suggest you have multiple sets of blades on hand to work with. You can always return what you don't open or use, but needing them and not having them available is a bummer!
If you have never body clipped you will be moving much slower than a experienced equine clipper. 
Blades get hot and dull quickly even if the horse is what you think is sparkling clean...dander, dust and skin oils dull the blades. 
_Blade lube is a must too._ If the blades feel warm to you, they feel hotter to the horse and then some horses are unhappy, real unhappy. 
_Don't be afraid to do this not all at once._ It is tough for the horse with their patience and being so still for a longer time than they are accustomed to. You may need to do this over several days too, that is OK too.

If you have access to Large Animal Clippers..use them!
The less strokes of the blade the less lines and faster it will go.

I would also suggest you look up what length the large animal clippers cut to and best match that length with whatever clipper you are going to be using.
I don't know how "long" a #10 is but it may be to short for a animal body clip to be honest, or it may be just right. 
Check and decide if there is a difference what you and_ more importantly _your horse will be most comfortable with.

I would ask a experienced person who has done body clipping _{trainer maybe}_ to be around in case you run into difficulties or have a "how do I..."...some words of wisdom and guidance/help at the time of actually doing the clip will help you immensely just in moral support if nothing else.

Good luck and happy clipping.
:wink:


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

My trainer said I could come and watch when she clips her guys... But that may not be for a while yet..

My friend, who is a groomer, said she has clippers that I could borrow and possibly buy from her.
I have a cheap Whal pair that I got for 30 dollars, but I've decided that they probably wouldn't work very well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you have a groomer as a friend ask her opinion of what brand to get if you need to purchase any. Groomers are tough on their clippers only because they get a lot of daily use not abuse...but much on & off of the motor, heat up and cool down and change blades frequently...all things to consider.

Also ask about single versus 2-speed and turbo powered clippers.
Many brands offer these as options....if you are going to spend $$, do it right the first time and not need to replace them again for quite some time.

I have and am very happy with the Oster line.
I have A5 clippers in single, double and turbo speeds...I seem to collect them like others collect figurines. :lol:
I also have a single speed and variable speed large animal clipper also by Oster/Sunbeam.

I have never had any problems with mine and have had them for many many years...true workhorses.

There are many "newer" companies and products on the market now...search them out and again ask a recommendation from your friend and trainer.
I hear good and bad about all brands so do take that into consideration.

Enjoy.
:wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, a smaller pair probably won't do the trick. You'll need something a bit on the heavy duty side...

A hunt clip was $150 when I had someone else do it, so the clippers pretty much pay for themselves after two clips if you've got the time and know-how to do it.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well.. my clippers did the job with ease.. she doesn't have a thick coat and I didn't do a traditional clip.



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good! That clip is very similar I did the my mare at the beginning of the week. And you can always cut more if you need to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah. Because her coat is thin to begin with I just wanted to do the minimum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

